# Cruise control??



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone fitted cruise control to their MH. Is it easy/difficult and does it work effectively. Any recommendations regarding supplier??

Many thanks

Alan


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

Yes I did and it is a easy job if you are a little technical,
you need to be able to find the wiring inside the engine compartiment and cockpit.
And you must be a litte mechanical as well.
But I fitted a CC in a VW Transporter from 1986 and later in a 1998 both worked very well.
The time spent was about 4 to 5 hours.
The type I fitted was a John Gold AP500.
The hardest bit is to start working since you have to start with taing apart some bits of the MH dash.
But I was very happy with the result although I have to admit that on my present MH the garage did fit it.

regards

Leo


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks Leo,

This confirms that I will get one. However, as I am not particularly mechanical or technical I will take the garage fitting option!!!

Alan


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan,

Getting exciting now, buying all these extra's 

Look here for info about cruise control.

http://www.conrad-anderson.co.uk/cr...ol Systems and In-Car Electronics Systems.htm

MHS...Rob


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Self fitted my one from Ultimate Design Smart Cruise SC3000. Very easy job did not need to know much about the vehicle electrics as it is self contained, just where to get a live source with ignition on and where brake light switch is. You need to be able to use a spanner. drill maybe and a tube of resin glue (araldite type). Took me less than half a day for the actual installation to a Peugeot Boxer, I am DIY minded but not a vehicle mechanic.
Found after purchase that it was cheaper from Howard May by £100 (www.howard-may.co.uk) who was very helpful after I fitted mine even though I did not buy from them, advice on setting up etc, that was not forthcoming from UDesign
Both do fitted options.
This is an all electric unit that uses no vacuum from the engine.
IMHO the fitting of this has been one of the best things I have fitted to our M/home and for the cost of around £275 well worth it (fitting from Howard May + £120), its not until you have one that you realise the extra stress and discomfort you had without it.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Had ours fitted as an extra from new. Best extra we ever bought. Wouldnt be without it now.


Motorhomer


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Could'nt agree more Motorhomer.


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks for your advice and yes, I am getting excited and wanting add ons!!!!

Problem is I drive a newish BM 540 with all every available accessory. Therefore need air con, elec heated seats, 6X CD changer, TV, Phone, parking camera, cruise, computer, etc, etc.

Could end up with the most expensive Mizar ever!!!!  

Best wishes

Alan


----------



## 89331 (May 19, 2005)

*cruise control*

fitted cruise to our 1994 hymer basic system bought off conrad anderson for £39 worked great especially going through france.wire run ,fitted it ourselves.But we have a mercedes hymer now and that is whats called fly by wire so looking at cruise at newbury show conrad anderson were doing a fitting service and could do it that day,it took the nice gentleman about 90 mins to fit and its wonderful..


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Always found cruise control on a manual gearbox a contradiction, unless you have an engine powerful enough not to have to change gear that is.

I'm sure nobody does, but I would hate to think of people cruising along and the engine struggling, when going up an incline, yes you can change gear, but then you have to reset the cruise control.

Only my opinion you understand, and I'm sure that the people here are more than happy with it.

MHS....Rob


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Many of user more senior members have dicky knees! I must say that cruise is an absolute godsend on the long continental journeys for my decrepit limbs.

You do occasionally have to change down on a steep incline but once in fifth again, resetting is usually simply a matter of one press of a button. Even I don't find that too tasking.

Many locations in France and Spain, including towns, have long stretches of good open road with a low speed limit. Modern cruise controls have a number of presets and I find this to be useful to keep a vehicle at say 50kph in 4th gear and avoid exceeding the limit. Again - one press of a button.

The term 'cruise control' is a bit of a misnomer and is associated with big gas-guzzlers of yore. I think speed control would perhaps be a more appropriate for the modern devices and after all even small TD engines have the torque of a good old V8..

Nobby


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

We are two of those more senior folk & have decrepid knees. I wouldnt be without it as I said beore. I also find it handy to set the cruise control to just below the speed limit just incase the reverse happens & it speeds up a bit going downhill. 


Motorhomer


----------



## 89331 (May 19, 2005)

*cruise control*

our mercedes is manual, had no problem with hills, but iff it is a large one as soon as you touch the clutch to change gear it will disengage, and then all you have to do is press the button and it will take you up to the speed you were at before


----------

